# Connecting Chromecast to projector and sound system



## Balazs Toth

Hi Everyone,

I"m looking for the simplest solution so I can enjoy 5.1 chanel audio while I'm casting to my chromecast.
*
Current Setup:*
Chromecast v2 conntected to Optoma 142x Projector via HDMI
Genius SW-HF5.1 5000 (not connected)
As of now I'm only getting the boxy sound from the projector's speaker.
The sub-woofer with all the input connectors is a few meters away from the projector.

I would like to play the sound on the speakers not on the projector.
The spearker has 2 5.1 input, *(5.1) Input 2* is used already, *(5.1) Input 1* is available. 
I wanted to link the picture of the back, but the forum won't allow me yet. It's 3 pairs for RCA connectros.

The projector seems to only have a stereo audio out so I guess I need to split the audio and the video signal somehow.


What reasonably priced hdmi device and cabeling would you guys recommend?

Thanks, 
Balazs


----------



## tonyvdb

You can try one of these 
https://www.amazon.com/ViewHD-Extractor-Optical-Converter-VHD-H2HSAs/dp/B00KBHX072
the only issue may be that the HDMI Handshake (cop-write protocol) may block the device form working through to the projector.


----------



## Balazs Toth

I would another device to convert spdif output to 5.1 RCA, right?
I was hoping to find that in just one.
I've found this
https://www.amazon.com/Digital-Deco...sr=1-12&keywords=hdmi+to+analog+5.1+converter

There are some other very similar looking devices, but most of the have bad reviews. Should I still try one or it's better to go with two separate devices?
thanks


----------



## tonyvdb

Ideally you really need a receiver, it would solve all of your issues.


----------

